# Importing a motorcycle



## tal1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi

Does anyone know if I can import a motorcycle from the UK without a 'certificate of conformity'. I've been informed by the manufacturer (Honda) that they won't issue one because it's too old (2003) and off road (Africa Twin 750 )

Thanks for any advice


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I have to say you are highly likely to need a c.o.c. Maybe you should try speaking to Honda Europe for one or even emailing the customs guys ( Alfandega ) for the area that you want to live in . I've not heard of Portugal excusing older bikes from C.O.C.s at the time they are to be put on to a Portuguese number plate.

or call customs at Lisbon ( the centre for all things on paper in Portugal )
Direcção-Geral das Alfândegas
At: Rua da Alfândega n.º 5, 1149-006 Lisboa
Tel: +351 21 881 37 00


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

A friend of mine is in exactly the same situation with a Guzzi right now and it's a royal PITA. 

So far, it's taken him something like 6 months to achieve absolutely nothing but that said, he's now using an agent who reckons he can do it so time will tell and if there's any news, I'll happily report it here. 

The really weird thing is I imported a classic car 3 years ago and instead of a CoC, I just gave them a copy of the original sales brochure that had all the tech spec on it and IMTT accepted it without question.


----------



## tal1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks very much for the info, if I can't get one from Honda I might be able to get it from somewhere like eurococ.eu but that's going to cost a fair bit.

Thanks again


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

My friend tried Eurococ but they weren't able to help and then Guzzi themselves said they could help if he paid them €100 so he sent them a cheque which they promptly cashed and then a few weeks later sent him a letter saying a CoC wasn't available for machines of that year........... which we already knew. 

How's that for extracting the urine!


----------



## tal1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info on eurococ , I have a feeling that if the bike's year of manufacture is too old then that's it . :confused2:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you're right but what's utter BS is the way the IMTT seem to change the rules as it suits them........ why were they happy to accept the spec sheet for my old Jeep but not for my friend's Guzzi?

What area are you in?


----------



## tal1 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm in the Coimbra area.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

In that case, there's a guy in Pombal that might be able to help you get it done. 

I've got no commercial interest in his operation and in fact, he's not even my favourite person because he stuffed up the matriculation of my old Jeep by registering it as a modern car rather than the classic it is but that said, he does seem to get things done that others can't. 

You can Google Rui Cruz at Organi Facho Pombal and then email him to ask if he can get it done for you and at what cost etc.


----------



## tal1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks very much for that Travelling-man.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Further to this:

My Moto Guzzi owning buddy is now using Rui Cruz of Organi Facho to do the matriculation and when he applied, IMTT accepted a copy of the original spec sheet from the sales brochure instead of a CoC....... and what's more, they accepted it without question.

Welcome to Portuguese bureaucracy! LOL


----------



## tal1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for that 'Travelling-man' , I was unable to get a C of C from EUROCOC but I've got an original sales brochure for my bike so I'll give that a shot.

Thanks again


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It appears that Rui Cruz seems to achieve more than some others so if you do get knocked back, it might be worth having him do it for you.


----------

